# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  2650 grafts frontal area repair- 1 yr post op by Dr. Alexander

## Scott Alexander, MD

This is a patient that had surgery before coming to us.  You can see previous grafts in photo #2 with scaring of the scalp.  Patient recieved 2650 grafts and grew very well.  
Scar is a result of a trychophytic closure.

----------

